# Seeking Audi B1 cars and owners for 2013 calendar



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

I'm getting together photos of B1s for what could possibly be the first ever B1 calendar. Submissions need to be in by the end of June and all participants receive a free calendar. High resolution photos required as this is for print.

More details:

http://www.vwdasher.com/index.php/f...ested-in-a-b1-calendar?limit=20&start=60#1870

So far there's only a couple Foxes/80's submitted and I'd love to see more  Cheers! :wave:


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

Where do we email the pix to? I have plenty of my '78 Audi Fox to share and whore around. Hahaha.:laugh:


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

vwdasherinoz at gmail

Photos must be high res, and ones you have taken and have the rights to


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

I have two gorgeous C1s (100LS sedan and 100 Coupe' S) but no longer have the B1. Let me know if you come up short and want to include one or both C1s.


----------



## andrewj27 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Audi B1 cars and owners for 2013 calendar*

When you will release this calender, where we can find out for purchase ?


----------

